# Gorgeous New Puppy



## popalina (Jan 31, 2013)

Gorgeous puppy 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi. I am new to this site so hope I'm posting in the correct place
I am so thrilled as we chose our most longed for puppy yesterday. Her Mum is a red/gold cocker and Dad is an apricot/blonde poodle. We are collecting her mid April and we can't wait. Pictures to follow soon
I wanted to name her Beau but my husband would like Rosie. I like that too so Rosie she is 
One thing I wanted to know was, should we use a crate?
I sometimes have the feeling that it is a bit mean to "lock" her in a crate at night or when we are out.I do go out to work for a couple of days every week but intend to walk her at luchtime on those working days or even consider hiring a "dog walker" for 2 days. Any tips on a crate would be appreciated.
Many Thanks
Popalina


----------



## redecoffee (Dec 3, 2012)

The crate is to emulate the type of home they create for themselves in the wild. It also means that they can't die biting electrical wires when you are not there. Just see it as a safety play-pen where they will feel safe, and you can relax knowing they are safe in it. Also when there is a vet emergency, they are kept in a crate if kept overnight which means that they will find it less stressful and find it easier to recover.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Personally I used a crate when mine were puppies for house training. They don't like to mess in their crates so they learn to hold it in until they are let outside. This worked well for mine. They don't like their crate now as they always like to be with me when I am at home and I am fine with that.
I also work and come back to walk my dogs at lunch time and they have had the run of the house when i am out since they were house trained. They have never been destructive although of course I had to puppy proof my house first so there were no dangers. I also have to remove fluffy cushion, all shoes and have a cage for my post and newspaper!


----------



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

We got a crate from the beginning and Charlie loves it however we didn't lock him in it at the start as I felt it was a bit cruel and he was too little to hold it all night. I really wish I had of locked it sooner as he came on leaps and bounds after we did. I felt safe going to bed at night that he couldn't get up to any mischief and I think he settled quicker when he wasn't free to roam about the place. We started locking him in from about 11 weeks and it was the best thing ever. I'd highly recommend a crate!


----------



## popalina (Jan 31, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you for your replies.They have been very helpful and we will be using a crate!
I'm soooo excited, can't wait. Wish we could have her now!


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

It is such an exciting time! We used a crate for Billy locked on a night (and still do). For during the day we had a puppy pen around the open crate when I was at work for around 2 months, when he got too big I let him have the run of the kitchen / utility room. Recently (he is 18 months now) we have included the hall and one of the living rooms with wooden floor. We have let Billy out of the crate on a couple of occasions on a night and he is quite unsettled so I think both us and he prefers it! Good luck


----------



## Tbss63 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll be the first to admit - I was so against a crate 'no dog of mine is going to be locked up' hah that didn't last long! To be fair she's an angel at night, has been from day one, honest. She knows the routine, night time into the bedroom, finds her bed, lights go out and sleeeeeep. However, we didn't reckon on the crocodile in her gene pool, when she's in the garden, over-tired......Beau becomes champion ankle nipper and it really hurts! So 4 weeks ago, bearing in mind she's over 5 months old now, we purchased a crate, thinking she's going to hate this 

It was easy peasy, few treats, few calm words, no immediately locking the door when she went in, sorted. We don't use it at night, she's got that sussed and we're happy but we use it when she's over-tired, it's remains in the living room with a big bath towel over the top so it's nice and shady. When she's had enough (correction, when we've had enough) in she goes, no telling off, not a punishment, just time for sleeps. It's like everyone is saying, you have to find a way that suits you. Someone did say to me the crate is so useful if you ever take your dog away overnight, or to a hotel. You know you can crate them, go for your dinner and return knowing they've not chewed through a live wire.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi. Its been really interesting reading through this - the experiences are good to hear. We are getting our puppy in 5 weeks time and I would like to crate train her. How do you know how big to get the crate - its hard to know how big she will be at 9 weeks when we bring her home - any suggestions greatly received! I hope you don't mind me jumping in on your thread! Just keen to absorb the wealth of info held within this forum.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey actually goes to her crate by herself. She is just a year old and we now leave the door open and she still chooses to stay inside in her crate.

We are off on holiday with Bailey in a few weeks and I know if we leave her at night in a strange place at least she has her own little space.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

A crate isn't for everyone but we used one for jasper. He is nearly 2 and still has his in the kitchen. It is always open and it's his safe space. He always goes in it when he's really tired for an undisturbed sleep in the day. He has his bed in there and some toys and a stag bar. He gets quite upset if we ever dismantle it. It also comes in handy if were in and out the garden but need him secure. He did cry when he first used it as a puppy but we never gave in to him and he settled very quickly. When we go out he goes straight in his crate and stays there till we come home we don't have to close it. It also comes in handy for holidays. We always take it with us. Even though the surroundings are different the crate is familiar. As you can tell I'm pro crate 😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Size of crate, your breeder should be able to advise. Jasper has his bed in 3/4 of it and a 1/4 floor area. At first it looked huge, no enormous hahaha but it's perfect now 😀


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Tbss63 said:


> I'll be the first to admit - I was so against a crate 'no dog of mine is going to be locked up' hah that didn't last long! To be fair she's an angel at night, has been from day one, honest. She knows the routine, night time into the bedroom, finds her bed, lights go out and sleeeeeep. However, we didn't reckon on the crocodile in her gene pool, when she's in the garden, over-tired......Beau becomes champion ankle nipper and it really hurts! So 4 weeks ago, bearing in mind she's over 5 months old now, we purchased a crate, thinking she's going to hate this
> 
> 
> 
> It was easy peasy, few treats, few calm words, no immediately locking the door when she went in, sorted. We don't use it at night, she's got that sussed and we're happy but we use it when she's over-tired, it's remains in the living room with a big bath towel over the top so it's nice and shady. When she's had enough (correction, when we've had enough) in she goes, no telling off, not a punishment, just time for sleeps. It's like everyone is saying, you have to find a way that suits you. Someone did say to me the crate is so useful if you ever take your dog away overnight, or to a hotel. You know you can crate them, go for your dinner and return knowing they've not chewed through a live wire.


Jasper had one from day one but it's brilliant for time out (even now on the odd occasion). Like you it has never been a punishment. It was always "come on, bed time!" And he'd trot in wagging his tail, bless! It certainly is a welcome break from the little crocapoos!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for all the info on crates - they definitely seem to be a great idea and I definitely want to use one with our little one (4 weeks old now.....5 weeks til we pick her up!). I will ask the breeder for size suggestions as you suggest. I think we are getting her from the same breeder that your Jasper came from - Victoria in Ollerton? I have seen a few of your posts so it has been interesting to see how your boy is doing and how happy he seems to be.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Max came from Victoria of Ollerton too....Jasper is his brother. Just to offer the other side of the coin.....we have never used a crate.....ever. Mine all have just a box...for us it's never been a problem. They stay in the kitchen if we are out. As a puppy we just put paper down. Their safe place is the whole house or us. Sleeping has never been a problem. We are happy in our crate free home.


----------



## Tetley1 (Jun 11, 2014)

There do seem to be a few of you on here who have dogs from Victoria! Its nice to hear they are all happy, lovely dogs. Thanks for giving an alternative view re the crates - its always useful to know about other options. I had a dog many years ago before I'd even heard of a crate! She always did fine without one but I would like to try one this time and see how we get on - will just see if she takes to it or not! Can't wait to have our little lady home. 5 weeks feels like a long time but we have lots to get ready before her arrival so I think time will fly fast. I am going to visit her one more time before we bring her home - we have to travel quite a way so sadly can't visit any more regularly


----------

